# Orange Gretsch 5422t Electromatic - Brampton $950



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

What are these new?? $1200?? 









Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Never mind, they are* Your Price: $1,089.99 CDN* at L&Mc


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

SWLABR said:


> Never mind, they are* Your Price: $1,089.99 CDN* at L&Mc


And they occasionally go on sale for $949 to $999.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

I sold my G5620 a few months ago for $850 but it came with a hard case as well. Mind you, mine was a limited edition and was around $1199 new, plus case plus tax.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

2manyGuitars said:


> I sold my G5620 a few months ago for $850 but it came with a hard case as well. Mind you, mine was a limited edition and was around $1199 new, plus case plus tax.
> 
> View attachment 379044


Yes I remember, the guy I was negotiating for is the same dude I posted a WTB in the For Sale forum. He’s still looking….


----------

